# goats bucking



## Birchhatchery (Mar 29, 2011)

i have a 4 month old pygmy who just started to buck me once in awhile i no hes playing anyway to stop this?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you mean BUTT you, w/ his head?

If you do, try a spray bottle of water to the face...
Goats no likee wet faces.


----------



## Birchhatchery (Mar 29, 2011)

ya butt me with his head


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 30, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Goats no likee wet faces.


A truer statement was never uttered.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 6, 2011)

my goats are retarded then , or someone didn't give them the memo on goats not liking water mine run at the water hose and play in it.

Kuzco my buck will only do this with my husband and head butt him when he tried it with me I turned when he didn't expect it and I screamed a horrible sounding scream and shook my hands and waved like craze he looked at me turned his head side ways so he could see me better and turned around and went the other direction.
Maybe he thought I lost my mind? lol

He hasn't tested me since, but my husband.........well lol
I feel bad for him he has bruises on his shin, on his hip and even a few months ago got rammed in the bottom and had a bruise on his bum.

I really think he tests my husband more cause my husband is very passive and baby talks Kuzco rather than showing him who is boss.


----------



## lilhill (Apr 6, 2011)

I've always had success with the water pistol, squirting the little thug in the face when he (usually it's the "he") misbehaves.


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had to quit using a spray bottle with my buck because he took it as I was trying to start a pi$$ing contest and he sprayed me back!!!!  NOT COOL!!!   The water hose still works on him and I haven't tried a super soaker but your run of the mill spray bottle (one that you can make a long steady stream) did not work for me.  I finally broke down and attached a teather to a fence post and when I have to go out into the goat pasture I teather him.


----------



## lilhill (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Apr 6, 2011)

Water bottle. Jessica117 . That was hilarious


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the support guys... just kidding.  It's hilarious to me now... but it sure wasn't the day it happened


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 7, 2011)

Ahhh... Too funny...


----------

